# Lord's Day in the early church



## luvroftheWord (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey Phillip,

I remember one time in a past discussion of the Sabbath you mentioned a first century document that stated that the early Christians used to go to church early in the mornings so that they could still work during the day on the Lord's Day. I was just wondering if you could post that reference again.



Title edited by puritansailor


----------



## pastorway (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, it was a letter from or to Pliny the Younger I think....let me dig around and see if I can find it.

The point was that historically, no one took the first day of the week off. It was the first day of the work week, not the last day of the weekend like today.

Phillip

PS - Here it is: http://community.middlebury.edu/~harris/Classics/plinytrajan.html

[quote:4dc8bfef8d]They stated that the sum total of their error or misjudgment, had been coming to a meeting on a given day before dawn, and singing responsively a hymn to Christ as to God, swearing with a holy oath not to commit any crime, never to steal or commit robbery, commit adultery, fail a sworn agreement or refuse to return a sum left in trust. When all this was finished, it was their custom to go their separate ways, and later re-assemble to take food of an ordinary and simple kind.[/quote:4dc8bfef8d]

[Edited on 3-1-04 by pastorway]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Feb 29, 2004)

Cool... thanks Phillip.


----------

